# First Breakfast Fatty



## briggy (Jul 18, 2014)

Here we go, did a Philly last weekend, time for the breakfast version.   Also gonna smoke some of Myron's Whistler Burgers (delicious).  Here are the starter pics:

Hashbrowns in bacon grease on cast iron:













IMAG0251.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014






Added onion, green pepper, mushroom, and jalepeno:













IMAG0252.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014






A little egg added to the mix:













IMAG0253.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014






Bacon Weave:













IMAG0254.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014






1.5 lb sausage rolled out:













IMAG0257.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014






Cheddar and Pepper Jack:













IMAG0259.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014






Saute mix added:













IMAG0262.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014






All rolled up and on to the smoker:













IMAG0263.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 18, 2014


----------



## briggy (Jul 19, 2014)

Finished product with a blow torch to crisp up the bacon:













IMAG0264.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 19, 2014






Sliced and served - tasted great!













IMAG0266.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 19, 2014






Thanks for looking and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## todg (Jul 19, 2014)

wow nice work! Gratz!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice !!!!


----------



## royjulius (Jul 20, 2014)

Man the more I look into this Fatty phenomenon, the more I want to try it! My friend Dakota Dave is trying one this weekend. I work with him so tomorrow I'll find out how it went. This breakfast version is not only very well crafted, it is just a super idea all around. This will prolly be the one I'll want to start with. Great post!


----------



## knifebld (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicely done Briggy, I bet it was a great breakfast! ;)


----------

